# Construction Site Catering



## merci (Apr 9, 2010)

I have been approached by a large construction company that will be building an apartment complex neat the university in our town.

They want me to set up and have 3 meals per day available for the workers for the next 6 months. Each worker will buy their own lunch. The contracting company will not be paying for their lunches. 

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Should I require money from the construction company for guaranteeing that I will be there for 3 meals?

They told me 100-150 per day. What if only 50 people come to eat and the rest go across the street to McDonalds?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

will they guarantee the 150?   If not forget it  you can't beat McD price. and construction guys can eat, but in this economic enviorment its a big gamble.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

The only way you could do it is with a catering truck or trailer. You would loose your butt if you just showed up with a couple of pre cooked items from your restaurant. Construction workers are used to the traditional "roach coach", where they can have a choice of many things, like hot and cold sandwiches, burgers, Mexican, Asian, fries, tots, rings, biscuits & gravy, breakfast any way, any time, many choices of chips, junk food, soda, etc.

I had a similar request for my mobile kitchen on a nearby wind mill project, they were saying 180-200 workers a day for b&l for approx 6 months. I declined due to logistics.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I did this for a crew of 300 building a power plant. I provided one meal a day, Lunch we did a quick hit with burgers, fries, cold sandwiches and a lunch special. I told them what I needed to accomplish it, they rented a double wide empty trailer. They put in a fryer, steam table, and counters. I had a cook and a cashier working out of my main kitchen. It worked out great, serve good food for a reasonable price and they will not go to McD's. I was located on the out skirts of town, so it wasn't as easy for them to leave.............I had vending machines on site for beverage, cold food machines and snack machines.............Breakfast doesn't work.............ChefBillyB


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

looks as though the construction is satisfying a rider


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Huh, I always thought roach coach's had to pay a kickback to be allowed access. I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## benjavelli69 (Jul 20, 2013)

I would visit site first, make sure you don't run out of food. Maybe if you have extra leftovers, think of creative ways to use them in future dishes, Like if you were doing spaghetti  , keep sauce separate from noodles....you can do a parmasean  dish later, or meatball sub out of  the sauce. I am wanting to do the same thing, I just don't know if I need a license to serve to public.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Be careful---the majority of workmen pack a lunch---I doubt if the worker count will be large enough to pay off.


----------

